# Insurance Question Re: Modifications



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

I currently have a standard Focus ST, and I will shortly be getting it booked in to have the Mountune upgrade (ST260) and Mountune Cat-Back exhaust fitted.

My insurance is due for renewal just after the new year, so I did a new quote online with my current provider (Aviva), and filled it in is as if it were modified to get an indication of what difference it would make - and if they would actually insure it :thumb: I got a quote back from the online form, with both the above modifications declared - which I'm assuming means they would be happy to insure me with the car if these modifications were fitted ? (incidentally, the new quote is £30 cheaper than what i'm paying this year for the car as standard :wave.

The question I have is this, as I got an online quote declaring the modifications (they give you specific options to select from) does this also mean that I shouldn't have any problems phoning up to get them added to the current policy.

I have tried to phone them, but after waiting over 25 minutes in their "queue" the person I got put through to didn't quite understand what these modifications were / did and couldn't find them in the system - they tried to transfer me to one of their colleagues but I got cut off and I couldn't be bothered going through this process again at the moment so thought I'd try here first.

Anyone here with a Mountuned Focus and insured by Aviva ?

Thanks for reading.
Steve.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately you would still need to speak to Aviva with regard to your existing policy, as you can only really use the online quote quote you have obtained for a "new business" policy. You can use it as an argument to back your case if they do want to charge extra though, as they are happy to write it as new business without it affecting the premium.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

It may be an idea to try my company, we specialise in modified car insurance and will cover modifications on a like for like basis. 

Tel: 0208 3645500


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

My insurance is due for renewal in a couple of months ... I've got you added to my list of insurers to contact for a quote :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

When I was getting my Mountune fitted, Admiral refused to insure me. They didn't care about the remap or air filter but wouldn't cover a new intercooler.

So I phoned up Greenlight who said that if I take insurance out with them after the upgrade has been done, they will flag it as a Focus ST-3 260 upgrade which wouldn't make a difference to my premium whereas if I took out my insurance with them then did the upgrade the insurance premium would change.

I was only 2 months in to the current policy with Admiral so I cancelled that on the day the car went in and changed to Greenlight.

I guess Aviva will probably say the same and charge you more but if/when you change company you may get it a fair bit cheaper.

Just to note that the mods are still declared on my policy but apparently haven't affected the premium.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jamest said:


> So I phoned up Greenlight who said that if I take insurance out with them after the upgrade has been done, they will flag it as a Focus ST-3 260 upgrade which wouldn't make a difference to my premium whereas if I took out my insurance with them then did the upgrade the insurance premium would change.


But I have to ask, if your car is not the one listed above, do you think they will pay out in the event of a claim????

I would be a bit worried about that tbh....

:thumb:


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you tried MCE, I use them for my Heavily moded 500bhp mustang, fully comp, under £600


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> But I have to ask, if your car is not the one listed above, do you think they will pay out in the event of a claim????
> 
> I would be a bit worried about that tbh....
> 
> :thumb:


The Mountune performance package is a Ford approved modification and can be fitted from factory and it appears in the insurance database as a Focus ST 260 upgrade.


----------

